# Layout Frage!



## VipViper (14. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab mal ne ganz grundlegende Frage: Wie bekomme ich ein Layout á la VCD- Cover hin? Ich meine, wenn ich mir mal den Quelltext anschaue, dann steht da zwar was von einem Frameset, aber troztdem ist der Quelltext der einzelnen Sections immer der gleiche. Bedeutet doch, dass es im Endeffekt doch nur eine Seite ist, oder? Aber wie läuft das dann mit den Links? Wenn ich z.B. auf eines der Top 10 Cover klicke, erscheint das Ergebnis ja auf der Rechten Seite. Wird dann immer die komplette Seite neu geladen oder wie funktioniert das? 

Für einen Tip wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

Gruß,
VipViper2000


----------



## exxe (14. Februar 2004)

Kuck dir mal folgende Kapitel in Selfhtml an, damit solltest du eigentlich weiterkommen.
Dort steht genau beschrieben wie es funktioniert

frame 

iframe


----------



## Pardon_Me (14. Februar 2004)

mit frames und tabellen müsste man sowas hinbekommen...


----------



## VipViper (15. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Also wir Frames funktionieren weiss ich ja! Aber wenn ihr mal in den Quelltext der Seite reinschaut, dann seht ihr, dass das keine Frames sind. Denn wenn dem so wäre,  müsste sich doch der Quelltext in den einzelnen Frames unterscheiden. 
Das mit den iFrames ist doch sone Sache, oder? Denn sehr kompatibel sind die doch nicht, oder? Netscape z.B. kann sie doch nicht darstellen, oder? 

Mir ist gerade was eingefallen: Kann es sein, dass VCD-Cover zwar iFrames benutzt, man davon aber nichts merkt, da die erste Seite nachdem man auf >Enter< gedrückt hat, ein großes Frame ist. In diesem Frame wird dann die HTML Datei angezeigt, die wiederum iFrames enthalten könnte. Sinn und zweck dieser ganzen Aktion könnte sein, dass niemand den Quelltext einsehen könnte, oder? Ausser natürlich die paar Zeilen vom Startframe... Sagt mir mal, ob ich damit richtig liege! 

Gruß,
VipViper

P.s.: Danke aber trotzdem für das SelfHTML Kapitel mit den iFrames. Hab das gar nicht gefunden bei der Version die ich mir gesaugt hab!


----------



## muhkuh (15. Februar 2004)

huhu vipviper, 
ich glaube nicht, dass auf der seite frames oder iframes verwendet worden sind. die seite ist in php gecodet, was einem bessere lösungen wie iframes, die ohnehin mit vorsicht zu geniessen sind, oder normale frames bietet.

ich hab bei den php-tutorials dazu nix gefunden, aber im forum wirste sicher relativ schnell fündig.

was ich dir auch noch empfehlen kann, ist http://tut.php-q.net/ <- sind php-tutorials von #php im quakenet


----------



## VipViper (15. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Also das die Seite mit PHP arbeitet hab ich auch gesehen. Ich wusste jedoch nicht, dass man PHP auch dazu verwendet, um sein Layout zu gestalten. Ich meine ich habe z.B. Php für eine Datumsanzeige verwendet oder halt auch für ein Forum. Werde mir aber die von dir gepostete Seite mal ansehen. Fange ja auch gerade erst mit PHPan.

Gruß,
VipViper


----------



## Pardon_Me (15. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von VipViper _
> *
> Also wir Frames funktionieren weiss ich ja! Aber wenn ihr mal in den Quelltext der Seite reinschaut, dann seht ihr, dass das keine Frames sind. Denn wenn dem so wäre,  müsste sich doch der Quelltext in den einzelnen Frames unterscheiden.
> *



das mit source-code anschauen bei frames is im normalfall so:
mit ansicht->quelltext siehst du das frameset
mit rechtsklick auf seite->seiten-sourcecode des jeweiligen frames


----------



## VipViper (15. Februar 2004)

@Pardon_Me

Das weiss ich! Aber es spielt ja bei der Seite keine Rolle, in welchen Bereich der Seite man sich mit rechter Maustaste den Quelltext ansieht. Ist immer der gleiche!


----------



## Pardon_Me (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von VipViper _
> *@Pardon_Me
> 
> Das weiss ich! Aber es spielt ja bei der Seite keine Rolle, in welchen Bereich der Seite man sich mit rechter Maustaste den Quelltext ansieht. Ist immer der gleiche! *



jaja, aber auf ansicht->quelltext siehts du das frameset
=>auf dieser seite werden frames verwendet


----------



## VipViper (16. Februar 2004)

Nein, eben nicht. Sieh dir doch mal das tolle Frameset an. Also entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder ich sehe da nur einen Frame. Und wenn ich nur einen Frame hab, dann brauch ich eigentlich auch kein Frameset. Ich glaube eher, es funktioniert mit der Frame Simulation von php.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2004)

Ihr wollt mich jetzt verarschen oder?

Die Seite verwendet einfach einen "fehlerhaften Frameset", der nur einen Frame enthält und nicht zwei, wie sonst üblich. Es wird nur eine Seite geladen, nämlich:
http://213.146.185.201/vcd-cover/indexip.php

Deshalb spielt es auch keine rolle wohin man klickt und den Sourcecode anschaut.


```
<FRAMESET ROWS="100%,*" BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0">
<FRAME SRC="http://213.146.185.201/vcd-cover/" SCROLLING="AUTO" NAME="bannerframe" NORESIZE>
</FRAMESET>
```

normalerweise müsste da eine zweite Zeile sein wie

```
<FRAME SRC="http://213.146.185.201/vcd-cover/" SCROLLING="AUTO" NAME="bannerframe" NORESIZE>
```
.

Alles klar?  

Lasst Euch nicht so verarschen  
Das ist fast so wie eine Seite mit 100 Leerzeilen. Sieht beim öffnen aus, als wäre kein Quellcode vorhanden 

Bevor ihr nach dem Sinn fragt: Das ist doch klar, schon mal drauf geachtet, ob oben die GET-Zeile angezeigt wird? Nope. Damit vesteckt man einfach die GET Konstrukte wie z. B.  "datei.php?item=wert&blabla=blabla"


P.S.: Was bitte ist eine "Frame Simulation von PHP" ?


----------



## VipViper (16. Februar 2004)

1. Bin ich weder ein php noch ein html Genie. Will jedoch einiges lernen.

2. Du schreibst den Original Quelltext:


```
<FRAMESET ROWS="100%,*" BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0">
<FRAME SRC="http://213.146.185.201/vcd-cover/" SCROLLING="AUTO" NAME="bannerframe" NORESIZE>
</FRAMESET>
```

und schreibst  dann:



> normalerweise müsste da eine zweite Zeile sein wie
> 
> ```
> <FRAME SRC="http://213.146.185.201/vcd-cover/" SCROLLING="AUTO" NAME="bannerframe" NORESIZE>
> ```



Sorry, aber das versteh ich nicht, denn genau diese Zeile steht bereits im Quelltext.

3.  





> Bevor ihr nach dem Sinn fragt: Das ist doch klar, schon mal drauf geachtet, ob oben die GET-Zeile angezeigt wird? Nope. Damit vesteckt man einfach die GET Konstrukte wie z. B. "datei.php?item=wert&blabla=blabla"



Das wusste ich wiederum nicht, gut zu wissen.

4. Schau dir mal das PHP Tut bei Quakenet an, dann weisst du, was eine Frame Simulation ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2004)

Ok, drücke ich mich anders aus 

Normaler Frame:

```
<FRAMESET ROWS="100%,*" BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0">
<FRAME SRC="frame1.html" SCROLLING="AUTO" NAME="bannerframe" NORESIZE>
<FRAME SRC="frame2.html" SCROLLING="AUTO" NAME="bannerframe" NORESIZE>
</FRAMESET>
```

Eigentlich invalider Frame:

```
<FRAMESET ROWS="100%,*" BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0">
<FRAME SRC="frame1.html" SCROLLING="AUTO" NAME="bannerframe" NORESIZE>
</FRAMESET>
```

So, nochmal zu den Frame-Simulation von PHP:
LOL, ach das ist damit gemeint. Simples Content Includen 
Die Bezeichnung ist unter aller Sau  , blöde Wortschöpfung  

Außerdem ist der Stil dieses Tutorials html auf diese Form auszugeben nicht gerade elegant (und vor allem gibt es damit mehr probleme). Content-Management und Layout mit Templates ist viel besser 



> *von der htmlself seite*
> Absolutes und relatives Positionieren von Elementen bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit, das Erscheinungsbild von Web-Seiten stärker bildschirmorientiert zu gestalten. So können Sie für einzelne Bereiche festlegen, wo genau diese Bereiche beginnen sollen. Bereiche können sich überlappen usw. Im wesentlichen decken diese Style-Sheet-Angaben die Möglichkeiten der alten Netscape- Layer ab. Im Gegensatz zu den Layern sind sie jedoch ein offizieller Vorschlag des W3-Konsortiums. Netscape und der Microsoft Internet Explorer interpretieren diese Angaben seit ihren 4er-Versionen - allerdings noch mit einigen Einschränkungen bzw. Besonderheiten.



Das Problem ist, das DIV in den Browsern unterschiedlich dargestellt wird. Oft ist es zwar minimal, aber es reicht fast immer um ein ganzes Design zu zerstören - wenn man kein fehlertolerantes Design erstellt hat.

Greetz,
Neuro


----------



## Pardon_Me (17. Februar 2004)

jaja, schon klar, dass es nur ein frame gibt, aber auf der seite selbst kannst du dir den sourcecode des frames anschauen...
aber nebenbei bemerkt, ich glaube du bist um einiges schneller, wenn du einfach mal selbst mit tabellen herum probierst, anstatt den ganzen code durchzuackern und dann versuchen das irgendwie so hinzukriegen.

probier einfach mit tabellen herum, dann kriegst du das irgenwie so hin...


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2004)

@Pardon_Me: LOL, entschuldige ... Dir ist klar, das das gerade dummfug war was du von dir gegeben hast? Was ist bitte so schwer daran die drei Zeilen, die ich hier gepostet habe zu verwenden? (wie auch im Quelltext der Seite zu sehen)
Der ganze Trick ist die Verwendung des einen fehlerhaften Framesets. Da ist kein Geheimnis, egal wo man hinklickt, man bekommt den Quelltext von dem einen Frame. Da ist nix mit Frames: Das Layout ist mit Tabellen geregelt.


----------



## Pardon_Me (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *@Pardon_Me: LOL, entschuldige ... Dir ist klar, das das gerade dummfug war was du von dir gegeben hast? Was ist bitte so schwer daran die drei Zeilen, die ich hier gepostet habe zu verwenden? (wie auch im Quelltext der Seite zu sehen)
> Der ganze Trick ist die Verwendung des einen fehlerhaften Framesets. Da ist kein Geheimnis, egal wo man hinklickt, man bekommt den Quelltext von dem einen Frame. Da ist nix mit Frames: Das Layout ist mit Tabellen geregelt. *



Jaja, schon klar, was hat das aber mit meinem Post zu tun?
Wie auch immer,  ist ja auch egal...


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2004)

Egal ist es sowieso, das schlimme ist nur, das Dein Posting (der vorletzte) im Zusammenhang mit dem Thread keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Pardon_Me (17. Februar 2004)

aha, wie du meinst...is ok...


----------



## VipViper (17. Februar 2004)

Hey, wollte hier keinen Streif entfachen. Es geht mir im wesentlichen darum: Ich will meine zukünftige Seite nicht irgendwie "zusammenzimmern", so wie es viele machen. Sondern das soll alles Hand und Fuß haben. Zudem sollte es bei einem Benutzer der Netscape hat schon in etwa so aussehen, wie es bei mir im IE aussieht - ihr wisst, was ich meine. Zudem sollte es eine Seite sein, die man auch noch mit einer Auflösung von 800x600 betrachten kann, ohne das einem die Augen rausfallen.

Meine Frage ist daher immer noch, wie ich sowas realisiere: Mit Frames oder nur Ebenen oder wie soll ich es anpacken?

Gruß,
VipViper2000

P.s.: @Neurodeamon

Ich denke, du kennst dich schon ganz gut mit html aus. Deshalb kannst du doch mal ein wenig Wissen weitergeben, oder? ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Februar 2004)

@ VipViper: 
Jupp, ich verdiene damit einen Teil meines Lebensunterhaltes 
Und teilen tu ich im Forum gerne.



> Meine Frage ist daher immer noch, wie ich sowas realisiere: Mit Frames oder nur Ebenen oder wie soll ich es anpacken?


Ich streite mich nicht: In diesem Fall schließe ich mich Pardon_Me an -> Tabellen sind wirklich besser als Frames und Ebenen 

Ich wollte auch nicht anecken, mich hat nur folgender Satz gestört:


> jaja, schon klar, dass es nur ein frame gibt, aber auf der seite selbst kannst du dir den sourcecode des frames anschauen...


Das wurde ja zuvor mehrmals gesagt


----------



## VipViper (18. Februar 2004)

Hmm, okay. Also ich hab meine Seite jetzt auch mit Tabellen angefangen! Aber jetzt hab ich z.B. folgendes Problem: Ich habe eine Tabelle mit sagen wir mal einer Zeile und zwei Spalten ( hört sich jetzt sehr einfach an, schildert aber mein Problem ). So, ich die linke Spalte kommt ein Navigationsmenü rein. Wie realisiere ich es nun, dass wenn ich links einen Menüpunkt auswähle, er in der Rechten Spalte angezeigt wird? Eine Möglichkeit wären ja iFrames, aber das führt ja wieder zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen, oder? 

Wie macht man sowas? Gerne kannst du mir auch Links geben, wo ich das nachlesen kann. Ich weiss halt nicht richtig, wo ich da ansetzen soll. Und nach dem Motto " Ich versuch einfach mal, dass es bei mir gut aussieht" will ich meine neue Seite nicht machen!

Gruß,
VipViper2000

P.s.: Hast du ICQ? Dann bräuchte ich nicht immer ins Forum zu posten und könnte dich evtl. aktuelle Sachen fragen, wenn du einverstanden bist.
Ausserdem interessiert mich, für wen du Internetseiten machst und wie du dazu gekommen bist. Ich für meinen Teil würde das alles gern soweit auf die Reihe kriegen, dass ich mir nebenher ein wenig was dazu verdienen kann!


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von VipViper _
> *So, ich die linke Spalte kommt ein Navigationsmenü rein. Wie realisiere ich es nun, dass wenn ich links einen Menüpunkt auswähle, er in der Rechten Spalte angezeigt wird? Eine Möglichkeit wären ja iFrames, aber das führt ja wieder zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen, oder?
> 
> Wie macht man sowas? Gerne kannst du mir auch Links geben, wo ich das nachlesen kann. Ich weiss halt nicht richtig, wo ich da ansetzen soll. Und nach dem Motto " Ich versuch einfach mal, dass es bei mir gut aussieht" will ich meine neue Seite nicht machen!*


Nein, iFrames sind von der Unterstützung bei allen aktuellen Browsern sehr genau. Das Problem sind nur ältere Browser.

Aber es gibt einen schönen link zu dem was Du meinst. Wir haben hier für (fast) alles ein Tutorial 
-> Inhalt austauschen mit PHP
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials16384.html



> *P.s.: Hast du ICQ? Dann bräuchte ich nicht immer ins Forum zu posten und könnte dich evtl. aktuelle Sachen fragen, wenn du einverstanden bist.
> Ausserdem interessiert mich, für wen du Internetseiten machst und wie du dazu gekommen bist. Ich für meinen Teil würde das alles gern soweit auf die Reihe kriegen, dass ich mir nebenher ein wenig was dazu verdienen kann!  *



ICQ findest Du über mein Profil im Forum. Ich bin selten im ICQ und wenn über meinen OS 9er mac. Der MAC-ICQ-Client hat aber ein paar macken, z. B. permanenter Offlinestatus. Am besten erreicht man mich noch über die Privaten Messages über das Forum. Ich bekomme eine e-mailbenachrichtigung und eine sms.

Mach Dich darauf gefasst, das ich wenig Zeit habe, bzw. meine Gesprächszeit zwischen 3 - 5 Leuten teilen muss


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Februar 2004)

> Ich streite mich nicht: In diesem Fall schließe ich mich Pardon_Me an -> Tabellen sind wirklich besser als Frames und Ebenen
> 
> Ich wollte auch nicht anecken, mich hat nur folgender Satz gestört:
> 
> Das wurde ja zuvor mehrmals gesagt



Ich auch nicht!
Ja stimmt, kann sein das ich da was wiederholt hab 
Hoffe das ist damit aus der Welt 


@Vip: bezgl: Link in anderem Feld laden: 1) Siehe PHP-Link von Neurodeamon
2) Geht auch ohne PHP, is zwar nicht so elegant, aber geht wie gesagt auch: Einfach die ganze Seite neu laden und die entsprechende Zelle einfach ändern, den Rest gleich lassen.
Probleme: 1) Wie gesagt, nicht gerade die beste Lösung, geht aber auch
2) Ladezeiten, weil ja die ganze Seite neugeladen werden muss...

Aber man erspart sich halt PHP...


----------



## VipViper (18. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Danke erstmal! Werde mir den Link mal zu Gemühte führen!
Bis später,
VipViper2000


----------

